# UML Wahnsinn



## UML-Beginner (30. Okt 2012)

Ich soll ein Zustandsdiagramm aus folgendem Code erstellen, weis aber absolut nicht wie ich das ganze angehen soll, wie immer schon seit 3 Semestern bekommt man wegen Überforderung der Dozenten keine Hilfe.


```
public class MyStack {
 private Vector<Integer> stack;

 public MyStack() {
 stack = new Vector<Integer>(5);
 }

 public void push(int x) {
 if (x < 0) {
 throw new IllegalArgumentException();
 }
 if (stack.size() < stack.capacity()) {
 stack.add(x);
 } else {
 throw new IndexOutOfBoundsException();
 }
 }

 public int pop() {
 if (stack.size() > 0) {
 int res = stack.get(stack.size() - 1);
 stack.remove(stack.size() - 1);
 return res;
 }
 throw new EmptyStackException();
 }

 public int top() {
 if (stack.size() > 0) {
 return stack.get(stack.size() - 1);
 }
 throw new EmptyStackException();
 }

 public int size() {
 return stack.size();
 }

 public void makeEmpty() {
 stack.removeAllElements();
 }

 public boolean isEmpty() {
 if (stack.size() == 0) {
 return true;
 }
 return false;
 }
 public boolean isFull() {
 if (stack.size() == stack.capacity()) {
 return true;
 }
 return false;
 }
}
```

Ich muss sagen ich weis nicht wie ich das machen muss und hoffe mir hier etwas hilfe


----------



## State (30. Okt 2012)

Wo liegt denn das Problem? Beschreib mal was du schon hast oder poste das Diagramm und dann sag uns wo du nicht weiter kommst, oder liegt das Problem eher daran, dass du nicht weißt wie man generell ein Zustandsdiagramm zeichnet und was es ist.


----------



## Helgon (30. Okt 2012)

Kapitel Einfuehrung


----------

